# Sadie and Pearl breeding log



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

This is Sadie and Pearl's 2nd clutch this year (well 2nd clutch ever!) They did pretty good on their first attempt, but the cock gave up alittle too quickly. He stopped sitting on Friday and I waited for either of them to return to the nest to sit for hours, but neither did. To make a long story short, their two fertile eggs are in the incubator hatching as we speak and I found egg #1 from their second clutch in the nest box today! So I think they had this 2nd clutch planned from the beginning, the sneaky little buggers! How else can you explain a 3 day lapse from their abandonment of their first clutch to they beginning of their 2nd clutch??? Anywhoo, I will be keeping tabs on their 2nd clutch and will keep anyone who is interested posted.


----------



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

Good luck on the second clutch. Hope Pearl (female?) is doing ok and ready for another clutch. Hope things work out better this time. Are you going to give them a break after this clutch so they can rest and recover? I'll be checking in seeing how your babies are doing. Good luck again.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh yes most definitely! After this clutch they are going to get a BIG rest! I would have given them a rest after the first, but they were already working the nest box again! I am expecting their babies from their first clutch to hatch anytime. They are both pipping and I can hear them inside the shell. One has pipped around nearly half the egg but not cut through, and the other has just begun to pip. And yes, Pearl is the hen and Sadie is the cock. Sadie's previous owner thought he was a female for nearly 9 years of owning him! So when I adopted Sadie, I didn't want to change his name b/c that is what he is used to being called.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

UPDATE! Sadie and Pearl have already started incubating their egg! The hen stayed on the egg all night last night and most of the morning, and the cock has just relieved her. My uncle says that it is not too common for them to start incubating after the first egg and that they probably won't have a large clutch (probably just 4 or so). Which won't hurt my feelings in any way whatsoever! Less mouths to feed when I pull them at 2 weeks! =D


----------



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

I believe your uncle is right. My hen started incubating after she laid the first egg and only laid 4. 3 are still alive of the 4 they laid. Sounds like they are being good parents.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds like everything is going well - good luck!


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Egg #2 showed up in the nestbox today. Hopefully the 2nd time will be the charm with these two because hand feeding the chick from their first clutch from day 1 is proving to be quite exhausting! But I love my little squirt and I wouldn't trade him for anything in this world! I'm expecting the second egg in the incubator to hatch anytime, hopefully by morning or tomorrow evening. Anyways, Pearl and Sadie are sitting tight with Pearl pulling the night shift and Sadie taking the day shift. I just hope that if this clutch results in babies that they make good parents. If not, I know I am now experience in hand feeding newborn hatchlings so if I have to take over for them I can.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Pearl laid egg #3 today. She is being pretty consistent this time and laying an egg every other day. They are both sitting tight and doing well. Other than shining a small light in the nestbox hole to count the eggs while the mom and dad grab a quick bite of millet, I haven't bothered the nest. I won't mess with it at all until almost time for the eggs to hatch so I can candle them and see how many to expect. I don't want to give them any reason to abandon the eggs or babies b/c hand feeding from day 1 is rough. 

Their chick Squirt that I have been hand feeding since his birth is 3 days old today. He is doing very well but the hand feeding every two hours consumes all of my free time. He is worth it though!


----------



## Shadow10 (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope these to make good parents. It's seems like everything is normal!

Sorry about angel atleast you still have squirt!!! Are you goin to keep all these babies?!?


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well I looked in the nestbox last night and there were 5 eggs when I only expected to see 4! Looks like she laid one back to back on Friday and Saturday, and then another one on Monday! I'm hoping all the eggs are fertile and that I get at least one lutino out of the bunch! And to answer Shadow's question, yes I will probably keep all of my babies! lol I'm just crazy that way! I have got a huge cage that is big enough for at least 5-6 cockatiels (if I end up with that many). Oh and Squirt passed away sometime on Sunday night/Monday morning. The heat lamp bulb that was keeping his brooder warm blowed and he chilled. My husband keeps it fairly cold in our house so without that heat lamp Squirt just didn't have a chance. =(


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Found egg # 6 in the nestbox today.  Mom and dad are still sitting tight.


----------

